# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  اسرار Exécuter أو Run

## GSM-AYA

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
   أقدم لكم اليوم موضوع مميز وهو عن اسرار Exécuter أو Run    
 بدون أن أطيل عليكم الكلام هذه الكلمات التي تضعها في Exécuter و وظائفها ] 
إنشاء مجلد مشترك / إنشاء مجلد مشترك -- • shrpubw.exe
• Shutdown.exe
 إيقاف تشغيل النظام / إيقاف النظام 
• Sigverif.exe  
 التحقق من توقيع الملفات / التحقق من التوقيعات ملفات 
• sndrec32.exe  
 مسجل الصوت / تسجيل 
• Sndvol32.exe  
 حجم الصوت / الصوت التحكم بحجم الصوت 
SYNCAPP.EXE  
 إنشاء حقيبة / إنشاء حقيبة 
• Sysedit.exe  
 محرر تكوين النظام / تكوين النظام الناشر 
• Syskey.exe  
 سام أداة قفل / حماية قاعدة البيانات في حسابات ويندوز 
• Taskmgr.exe   
 إدارة المهام / مدير ملف ويندوز 
• telnet.exe  
 ماجستير عميل التلنت / عميل التلنت 
• TSSHUTDN.EXE  
 إيقاف تشغيل النظام / إيقاف النظام 
• TOURSTART.EXE  
 ويندوز جولة المشغل / بدء "حول ويندوز" 
• Utilman.exe -- إدارة الأدوات المساعدة نظام إدارة نظام / المرافق
• Userinit.exe  
 المستندات / المستندات 
• verifier.exe  
 سائق متحقق مدير / مدير برامج تشغيل مدقق 
• WIAACMGR.EXE  
 معالج الماسح الضوئي والكاميرا / الماسح ومعالج الكاميرا 
• winchat.exe  
 ويندوز لمجموعات العمل الدردشة / المحادثة 
• WINHELP.EXE  
 ويندوز محرك تعليمات / ويندوز موتور مساعدة 
• WinHlp32.exe 
 مساعدة / مساعدة
• Winver.exe  
 ويندوز معلومات إصدار / ويندوز عن الموقع -- التحقق من الإصدار 
• w--SS--.exe  
 ويندوز إعدادات مضيف البرنامج النصي / ضبط مضيف البرنامج النصي ويندوز  
• wupdmgr.exe  
 ويندوز / تحديث تحديث ويندوز
يمكن إطلاقها التطبيقات التالية هي من لوحة التحكم من "تشغيل" الأمر. هم في مجلد جيم : \ ويندوز \ System32 "وتمديد" قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ". نوع التمديد. 
• Access.cpl  
 خيارات الوصول / خيارات التشغيل 
• APPWIZ.CPL  
 إضافة أو إزالة البرامج / إضافة / إزالة البرامج 
desk.cpl  
 خصائص العرض / خصائص العرض 
• hdwwiz.cpl  
 معالج إضافة الأجهزة / معالج / إزالة الأجهزة
خصائص إنترنت إكسبلورر / خصائص إنترنت إكسبلورر
 • inetcpl.cpl 
• intl.cpl  
 الإقليمية وخيارات اللغة / خيارات إقليمية 
• joy.cpl  
 لعبة تحكم / خيارات الألعاب 
• main.cpl  
 خصائص الماوس / خصائص الماوس 
• mmsys.cpl  
 الأصوات وخصائص الأجهزة السمعية / خصائص الأصوات والوسائط المتعددة 
• ncpa.cpl  
 شبكة اتصالات / شبكة الطلب الهاتفي اتصالات
• nusrmgr.cpl -- حسابات / حسابات المستخدمين
• Odbccp32.cpl -- مصدر البيانات ودبك مدير / مسؤول مصادر بيانات دبك 
• powercfg.cpl  
 خصائص خيارات الطاقة / الطاقة خصائص خيارات 
sysdm.cpl  
 خصائص النظام / خصائص النظام 
• TELEPHON.CPL  
 خيارات الهاتف والمودم / أجهزة المودم الهاتفية وخيارات 
• timedate.cpl  
 خصائص التاريخ والوقت / خصائص التاريخ / الوقت
التطبيقات التالية هي لإدارة وحدة التحكم مايكروسوفت التي يمكن فتحها من "تشغيل" القيادة لديهم التمديد "لجنة السلامة البحرية". نوع التمديد. 
• certmgr.msc  
 شهادات / شهادات 
• CIADV.MSC  
 خدمة الفهرسة / خدمة الفهرسة 
• compmgmt.msc  
 إدارة الكمبيوتر / إدارة الحاسب الآلي 
• devmgmt.msc  
إدارة الأجهزة / إدارة الأجهزة 
• Dfrg.msc  
 تجزئة / تجزئة 
• Diskmgmt.msc  
 إدارة القرص / إدارة القرص 
• EVENTVWR.MSC  
 عارض الأحداث / عارض الأحداث 
fsmgmt.msc  
 المجلدات المشتركة / المجلدات المشتركة 
• lusrmgr.msc  
 المستخدمون المحليون والمجموعات / مستخدمين والمجموعات المحلية 
• Ntmsmgr.msc  
 التخزين القابل للإزالة / التخزين القابل للإزالة 
• NTMSOPRQ.MSC  
 مشغل التخزين القابل للإزالة تطلب / طلبات للحصول على مشغل التخزين القابل للإزالة 
perfmon.msc  
 مراقبة الأداء / مراقبة الأداء 
• services.msc  
 خدمات / 
wmimgmt.msc  
 إدارة البنية التحتية ويندوز / ويندوز بنية التحتية الإدارية (WMI)
هناك. لوحات المفاتيح الخاصة بك. ويمكن للماوس بقية قليلا 
• DIALER.EXE  
 الهاتف / الهاتف المسجل 
• Helpctr.exe  
 تعليمات والدعم / مكتب المساعدة والدعم 
• Hypertrm.exe  
 المحطة الطرفية السريعة 
• icwconn1.exe  
 معالج الاتصال بإنترنت الاتصال بإنترنت / معالج 
• IEXPLORE.EXE  
 إنترنت إكسبلورر 
INETWIZ.EXE  
 إعداد اتصال إنترنت الخاص بك اتصال إنترنت / إعداد 
• INSTALL.EXE  
 مجلد المستخدم 
• Migwiz.exe  
 الملفات وإعدادات معالج نقل / مساعد نقل الملفات والإعدادات 
• Msconfig.exe  
 الأداة المساعدة لتكوين النظام / الأداة المساعدة لتكوين النظام 
• Msimn.exe  
 توقعات اكسبرس 
• Msinfo32.exe  
 نظام المعلومات / نظم المعلومات 
• Msmsgs.exe  
 ويندوز رسول 
• MSN6.EXE  
 ام اس ان اكسبلورر 
• PBRUSH.EXE  
 الرسام 
• Wab.exe  
 ويندوز دفتر العناوين / دفتر العناوين 
• Wabmig.exe  
 أداة استيراد دفتر العناوين / استيراد دفتر العناوين أداة 
• WINNT32.EXE  
 مجلد المستخدم / المستخدم ملف
ملفات إكس التي تتبع في الملفات "جيم : \ ويندوز \ System32 \ أو جيم : \ ويندوز \" 
• ACCWIZ.EXE  
 معالج الوصول / معالج الوصول 
• charmap.exe  
 مخطط توزيع الأحرف / جدول الأحرف 
• Cleanmgr.exe  
 مدير تنظيف الفضاء / تنظيف القرص 
• Cliconfg.exe  
 مزود الأداة المساعدة لتكوين عميل / فائدة الشبكة عميل ملقم مزود 
• CLSPACK.EXE  
 فئة أداة تصدير حزمة / قائمة / تصدير الحزم المثبتة 
CMSTP.EXE  
 المثبت الاتصال الشخصي / مدير إدارة الاتصال تثبيت الملامح 
• Control.exe  
 لوحة التحكم / لوحة التحكم 
• Dcomcnfg.exe  
 خدمات المكونات / خصائص الموزعة تكوين كوم 
• DDESHARE.EXE  
 شارك DDE / DDE عامل صافي -- شارك DDE 
• Drwatson.exe  
 الدكتور واتسون v1.00b 
• DRWTSN32.EXE  
 الدكتور واتسون إعدادات / إعدادات الدكتور واتسون 
• Dxdiag.exe  
 دايركت تشخيص / أدوات التشخيص دايركت 
• eudcedit.exe  
 محرر الأحرف الخاصة / الطابع الخاص محرر 
• EVENTVWR.EXE  
 عارض الأحداث / عارض الأحداث 
• EXPLORER.EXE  
 مستكشف ويندوز / ويندوز اكسبلورر 
• fxsclnt.exe  
وحدة تحكم الفاكس / وحدة تحكم الفاكس 
FXSCOVER.EXE  
 فاكس الغطاء محرر صفحة ناشر / الفاكس صفحة الغلاف 
• FXSEND.EXE  
 ماجستير إرسال فاكس المساعدة ملاحظة / الفاكس البريد الإلكتروني 
• logoff.exe  
 نظام تسجيل الخروج / قطع نظام 
• MAGNIFY.EXE  
 المكبر مايكروسوفت / مايكروسوفت العدسة 
mmc.exe  
 إدارة مايكروسوفت وحدة التحكم / وحدة تحكم الإدارة
• التأليف -- مايكروسوفت تزامن مدير الإدارة عناصر لمزامنة 
• mplay32.exe  
 نسخة ويندوز ميديا بلاير 5.1 / ميديا بلاير 
• Mstsc.exe  
 الاتصال بسطح المكتب البعيد / اتصال سطح المكتب البعيد 
• NARRATOR.EXE  
 الراوي مايكروسوفت / مايكروسوفت الراوي
• Netsetup.exe 
 شبكة معالج إعداد / معالج إعداد شبكة الاتصال 
• Nslookup.exe -- NSLookup 
التطبيق / الملكية الفكرية عناوين البحث 
• ntsd.exe  
 رمزي المصحح لويندوز 2000 / المصحح ويندوز 2000 
• odbcad32.exe  
 دبك مسؤول مصدر بيانات / مدير مصادر البيانات ودبك 
• osuninst.exe  
 ويندوز أداة إلغاء التركيب / ويندوز إلغاء 
• packager.exe  
 الرابط / مدير روابط 
• Perfmon.exe  
 مراقبة الأداء / رصد الأداء 
• الملف PROGMAN.EXE  
 مدير البرنامج / مدير البرنامج 
• RASPHONE.EXE  
 الوصول البعيد دليل الهاتف / دليل الهاتف 
• Regedit.exe  
 قلم محرر / محرر التسجيل 
• REGEDT32.EXE  
 محرر التسجيل / محرر التسجيل 
• Reset.exe  
 يعيد الدورة / إعادة تعيين جلسة 
• rstrui.exe  
 استعادة النظام / استعادة النظام 
• RTCSHARE.EXE -- RTC 
 مشاركة التطبيق / مشاركة الدورة 
• SFC.exe  
 مدقق ملفات النظام التحقق من نظام / ملفات

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور اخي

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي عبد الرزاق

----------


## AZIZ19

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## abde rahim

بارك الله فيك ياخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة

----------


## y.tresor

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

